# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Uitgezaaide prostaatkanker

## LEOPHER

In mijn familie komt prostaatkanker veel voor.Ik kom oorspronkelijk uit het westen en ben enige tijd geleden naar oost.groningen verhuisd.I.v.m. mictie
problemen werd ik door mijn internist naar de urologen maatschap van het Scheper ziekenhuis verwezen en ben daar 7 jaar onder behandeling geweest
In deze 7 jaar is er een biopsie uitgevoerd en als medicatie werd alleen xatral 2.5 voorgeschreven.In deze 7 jaar was mijn PSA opgelopen van 5 naar 32,terwijl mijn mictie zodanig was verergerd dat ik ca.12 maal s nachts er uit moest.Volgens de weledelzeergellerde heren was er niets aan de hand omdat ik zo* glad prostaatje* had Toen eindelijk na 7 jaar de biopsie werd uitgevoerd bleek de GLEOSON -SCORE (4+5) te zijn.Tot mijn stomme verbazing werd verdere behandeling op de lange baan geschoven omdat volgens de weledelgeleerde heren *een prostaatkanker een langzame groeier is*.Gelukkig kon ik binnen 10 dagen in GRONAU (DR.med.J.H.WITT/Dr.med A.Schutte).worden geopereerd.Deze prostaat experts waren uiterst moeilijk te overtuigen dat ik 7 jaar onderbehandeling van de urologen maatschap van het Scheper ziekenhuis was geweest.Na inzage van de declaraties van de afgelopen 7 jaar werd duidelijk dat alleen de urologen er beter van waren geworden.Het een en ander heeft mij geleerd dat een meer assertieve houding in de medische zorg noodzakelijk is.

----------

